# Papermustang - individual horse cartoons



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are wonderful! You are tale talented , for sure.


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you very much! I saw your animals from felt, they are amazing.


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

Papermustang said:


> Thank you very much! I saw your animals from felt, they are amazing.


Wow, they're amazing, do you reckon you could do me one or two?


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

It's not really obvious if it was a question for Tinyliny or for me... (

Some ordered cartoons:


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

...and some of my horses, who give me many-many ideas to my cartoons:
I have a small animal sanctuary in Hungary, nowadays I have 9 horses, mainly rescued ones (two years before I had 18...)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Your understanding of equine anatomy astounds me. Cartoons though they may be, the anatomy is absolutely accurate. Your work is magnificent.


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you very much! Probably that's why I prefer cartoons - I used to draw "normal" pictures, too, but I love the challenges of drawing expressions, movements that I don't have to copy, or even I can't copy, as in fact they just don't exist. I love the freedom of drawing a cartoon - I never need a photo, just my own imagination. OK, for the ordered caricatures I need some photos, as I have to know the physical characteristics (colour, markings, conformation etc) of the horse I draw, but virtually for a good cartoon a good description of the horse's personality is more important than the quality of the photos.

This cartoon is a good example of that: 










(Sorry, my English is not very good...)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Your English like your cartoons are excellent, thank you for showing us your work.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, these are fabulous! I love them xD In a way, they remind me a little bit of Dana's (I think that was her name?) Doodles.


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

GoldenHorse, thank you.  Last time I was on an english lesson was 18 years before, and nowadays I have to speak german (my native language is hungarian). I'm always afraid that I mix things up.

Zaxious, thank you. To tell the truth, I'm not a fan of Dana's Doodles, but I love the cartoons of Norman Thellwell, Lena Furberg and Fanny Ruelle.


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

My newest ordered cartoon: Ginger with her favourite toy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've done a little cartooning and I know that it is much harder to do than one might think. For it to be believable, you do have to a
Have some understanding of anatomy, and pay care to be sure that the subjects are positioned over their center of gravity, as they would in real life. If not, they
Will look as if they are about to fall over to one side. I don't know why, but this is always hard for me. 

And getting the facial expression is the key, and so easy to get wrong. 

Have you taken classes in cartooning, or just learned it on your own?


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

I learned it on my own - last time that I took (classical) drawing lessons was at the age of 13 (22 years ago, oh my God...  ), when my parents wanted me to go to an art school - actually I hated the whole thing, all I wanted was drawing horses, and I left the course after a few months. 

In 2007 I founded my horse sanctuary, and after that I had no time for drawing for several years (I made everything by myself on a farm with 18 horses and many-many dogs and cats; to be honest, it was quite a stupid idea, but worked for a couple of years.) I restarted drawing last January, when I moved from Hungary to Zürich, Switzerland (my husband works here). Here I have the opportunity to draw on commission, and beside that I would like to find a job where I can draw cartoons for horse journals, books, etc ( from 2000 I had a job like that at a Hungarian horse journal, but it was quite an unfair story, so after 10 years I quit.) I speak english, german and french, so hopefully I will find something.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love that one!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow these are great! I wonder if Practical Horseman has an artist like this?

Just fantastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you. I would like to write to Practical Horseman, too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, I just checked out your website, I best start saving my pennies/cents/Euros.....I love your cartoons.


----------



## Deer love (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely artwork!


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, sorry Papermustang, I meant you!!


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, I could never guess you aren't English! Your English is amazing!
I was wondering if you could draw me one of a palomino pony with white socks above the hoof, and a stripe on the face? He is a stubborn pony, and is quite chubby! He often refuses to move! 
Could you do me riding the pony, but the pony is refusing to move? I have blonde hair.


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you... I write you a PM about ordering.


----------



## Horse7550 (Mar 8, 2014)

haha, They are so cute! And they have some humor.  Excellent job!!


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Horse7550 (Mar 8, 2014)

You DRAW those??  They are SOO cute!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the riders in your cartoons have better position than most real life riders do!


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

Not always...


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

OH wow these are fantastic! You are so so good!

I love the 'less is more' one...really makes you think, but a great cartoon as well and the expressions are just perfect. The horse's eyes spoke volumes.

You have that touch with a pen that not many people have.


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

Chokolate, thank you - I really like these kind of cartoons that make people think.


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

There are many-many kinds of riders and horses. Can you recognize on one of these cartoons your horse, your friends - or even yourself?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Seeing the group together I can really see the Thelwell influence:wink: Such beautiful work


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

I wouldn't speak about any Thelwell-influence as most of my cartoons are 10-15 years old (I was too busy with the sanctuary in the latest 8 years, I re-started drawing last January) and I get known his work about 2 years before (OK, it's a shame, but in our country he isn't known.) Any way, I'm glad that you like my work. 

The newest pics:


----------

